# Reservists gear



## allstarr (20 Apr 2006)

Hi guys..
I am thinking of joining up once I get back from europe.

I was wondering, what does a reservists get as gear? same a regulairs?

Cadpat tact vest? and all other cadpat or, is it all OD stuff?

Thank you


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Apr 2006)

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Search words: "cadpat issue reservist"

First hit: Cadpat for reserves? - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35373.0.html

Including:



> Reserves get CADPAT right from BMQ for quite some time now.



Welcome to Army.ca, meet the search page - it can be your friend.


----------

